# Publishing Process for Non Fiction?



## Chloe521 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've written a non fiction manuscript, and am confused as to how the process goes.

I think part of the problem is I'm not sure what category my manuscript falls under. It's a compilation of funny stories (originally emails) I have written about my father over the years. (I was working on this before Justin Halpern's "Sh*& My Dad Says" came out--wish I had moved a little quicker!)

I've been doing my research and learning about query letters, proposals, and overviews, but I'm confused. I feel like a proposal doesn't make sense because this a completed compilation of stories, not a memoir, how to or biography. But everything I read about non fiction mentions a proposal,

I'm totally lost here, and would love some advice. Thank you!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 18, 2010)

Create a proposal.   Outline what you've done,  give some short examples.  Get it down pat, workshop it.   That's your selling tool.

If you don't want to put the time into a proposal, just pitch it as "humor"  with a normal query and send a 50 page (or whatever) sample upon request.


----------



## Chloe521 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. I appreciate it!


----------

